# C# Tuning for 8 String?



## 2ManyShoes (Apr 11, 2012)

For purposes of maniacal lowness, I'm thinking about getting an 8-string fan fret (Agile or Siggery) that goes from 27" to 30" and tuning it like a baritone with two extra low strings. Notes/gauges/tensions would probably be:

B3___13___17.2	
F#3__17___17.1 
D3___22___18.6
A2___43___21.6
E2___46___22.1
B1___60___22.3
F#1__80___22.3	
C#1__98___22.3


Anybody see a problem with that? I've listened to some recordings around the forum of C# tuning and like it, but nobody seems to keep a guitar set up this way for some reason.

Cheers.


----------



## Semichastny (Apr 11, 2012)

are you sure about those tensions? 20-22 pounds of tension is pretty much overkill IMO. I'd lower them all down to about 18 unless your really set on it.


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Apr 11, 2012)

Semichastny said:


> are you sure about those tensions? 20-22 pounds of tension is pretty much overkill IMO. I'd lower them all down to about 18 unless your really set on it.



I think so. The gauges/tensions on my 28.625" baritone are:

12 16.5
16 16.5
20 16.2
34 22.2
46 22.0
60 21.5

which is about the same tension level, and I love it. I can adjust the tensions, of course. It's really the tuning I'm concerned about.


----------



## Setnakt (Apr 11, 2012)

20 lbs feels good at these longer scale lengths.

Where would you get the 98 gauge?


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Apr 11, 2012)

Setnakt said:


> 20 lbs feels good at these longer scale lengths.
> 
> Where would you get the 98 gauge?



https://www.labella.com/laplaza/electric_sets/elecIndStrings.asp

Isn't that the most awesome thing? If only they had tension stats. I used a calculator to dial in the 98.


----------



## vansinn (Apr 11, 2012)

2ManyShoes said:


> I think so. The gauges/tensions on my 28.625" baritone are:
> 
> 12 16.5
> 16 16.5
> ...



I can mostly agree to those tensions. I have about the same tension on A1 using a 075 bass string, tuning A1...G4 on 26.5".
I would, however, gradually lower the tensions from second lowest and up, but that's mostly because of shredding habits 

If your tuning is intended more for low djenty and rythm works, those tensions will likely kick some major ass 

I can't answer to your intensions, but if you need those lows, why not..
30" should do the trick, and still allow decently speedy riffings and chords.
I partly use my 7-string 35" bass for low stuff, though mostly for single to three strings at a time, 'cause taking chords at 35" can be somewhat.. mmnn.. tense, hehe


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Apr 11, 2012)

vansinn said:


> I can mostly agree to those tensions. I have about the same tension on A1 using a 075 bass string, tuning A1...G4 on 26.5".
> I would, however, gradually lower the tensions from second lowest and up, but that's mostly because of shredding habits
> 
> If your tuning is intended more for low djenty and rythm works, those tensions will likely kick some major ass
> ...



Yes, I NEED those lows. 

Wow, chords at 35" is pretty manly.


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Apr 11, 2012)

BTW, just got a quote back from RAN Guitars on a custom Crusher to meet these specs. More than I want to spend, but pretty darned reasonable.


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 11, 2012)

At ~30" I keep a .104-105 for C#1. Great definition.


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Apr 11, 2012)

Murdstone said:


> At ~30" I keep a .104-105 for C#1. Great definition.



Yeah, that would be some massive thump. Do you keep a guitar set up that way on a regular basis?


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 11, 2012)

Yep, my 10 string is 27-30", G#0-E4. So the C#1 is around 29.6xx" and I've got a .104 on it now.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Apr 11, 2012)

After The Burial is messing around with some new stuff in C# . They are playing a new intro live currently and they have a 90 on their 27" 2228's.


----------



## vansinn (Apr 11, 2012)

2ManyShoes said:


> Wow, chords at 35" is pretty manly.



Oh? didn't realize I have ballz.. please go tell the girls; they haven't noticed 

FWIW, I play it this way with a fairly big stone pick. Emerald green, of course.
Now, if only the strings hadn't been separated this much..


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Apr 11, 2012)

> After The Burial is messing around with some new stuff in C# . They are playing a new intro live currently and they have a 90 on their 27" 2228's.


 
I love me some .090 action for C# @ 30" but after stringing up Murdstones 10 string with the Labella .104 I can't go back!!!


----------



## Rap Hat (Apr 12, 2012)

2ManyShoes said:


> For purposes of maniacal lowness, I'm thinking about getting an 8-string fan fret (Agile or Siggery) that goes from 27" to 30" and tuning it like a baritone with two extra low strings. Notes/gauges/tensions would probably be:
> 
> B3___13___17.2
> F#3__17___17.1
> ...



How did you get your tension #s? I just calculated the actual scale lengths for each string, and (for example) the F#1 at 22.3lbs at 29.571" with 22.3lbs of tension gave me a .075 gauge.
The most accurate way I've found to do each string is to use the http://www.ekips.org/tools/guitar/fretfind2d/ webpage, plug in the two scale lengths, perp fret at .34 (which is about the 7th), string width at nut 2.031, at bridge 2.85, overhang low .1, overhang high .14, # of strings 8 (all measurements using my Agile fanned 8). Then you can scroll down a little and grab the #s for each string at n -to bridge. Plug that into Guitar String Calculator with your desired tension and go from there!

Here's the scale for each string if you don't want to do the work:

```
B  - 27
F# - 27.428
D  - 27.857
A  - 28.285
E  - 28.714
B  - 29.142
F# - 29.571
C# - 30
```


----------



## vansinn (Apr 12, 2012)

^ I didn't know of the referred tension calculator; thanks for the info 
However, is deals with uniform scales only.

The http://www.bangzero.org/stringtension applet can take multiscaling.
Simply copy the "length" line above each string and set the actual string scale.


----------



## Rap Hat (Apr 12, 2012)

_E: trying to respond on a phone at work sucks, because I don't load images and end up responding to someone thinking they're someone else..._


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 12, 2012)

Those tensions are fine, on my low strings I can't stand anything less that 19lbs and I prefer something in the 20lbs to 22lbs area.
You might wanna lighten up the 2/3 highest strings a bit if you want to bend a bit, but they seem pretty similar to your 6 in B standard so it might not be a problem.

It's been like this for every guitar I've ever owned, except bass, where I like my strings looser than "normal", but normal for bass strings is like 35-40lbs so I still end with higher tension than guitar but it feels great at that scale length.


----------



## nexbot (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm thinking about dropping my 8 string to dropped D tuning. Where can I find this tension calculator thingy?


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Apr 12, 2012)

I used this calculator for the original calculations and did one string at a time. I divided the 3" difference (between the short and long scales) evenly and did each string separately.

I also used Alex's tension calculator, which came up with exactly the same values for the 7 strings it could handle (it doesn't go down to C#1 for note values or above .80 for string size).


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's a link to Alex's calculator.


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Apr 12, 2012)

Rap Hat said:


> How did you get your tension #s? I just calculated the actual scale lengths for each string, and (for example) the F#1 at 22.3lbs at 29.571" with 22.3lbs of tension gave me a .075 gauge.
> The most accurate way I've found to do each string is to use the http://www.ekips.org/tools/guitar/fretfind2d/ webpage, plug in the two scale lengths, perp fret at .34 (which is about the 7th), string width at nut 2.031, at bridge 2.85, overhang low .1, overhang high .14, # of strings 8 (all measurements using my Agile fanned 8). Then you can scroll down a little and grab the #s for each string at n -to bridge. Plug that into Guitar String Calculator with your desired tension and go from there!
> 
> Here's the scale for each string if you don't want to do the work:
> ...



Thanks! I must have input the wrong scale length for the F#1 (7th string). I'm also getting .075 for that one.


----------



## nexbot (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------

